# Is the Vicks vaporizer bad for dogs?



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

My daughter is congested and has a bad cough so the Doc recommended we get the Vicks vaporizer. It contains a lot of water and 1 spoon of Vicks vapor steam to help clear congestion and and help with the cough. My dogs are hanging out in the room while its on, we have the door open so that the room isn't all filled with steam, the dogs don't care and it doesn't seem to bother them. The only thing they do is sniff around and might sneeze when i turn it on but after 1 min or 2 they go back to playing or laying around. Just wanted to know if the vaporizer is bad for them or if i shouldnt worry? any input would help


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am not a vet so this is just based on experience with Vick's vapor rub. I would not think it would hurt them in anyway. We use Vick's vapor rub on male dogs when we go to a UKC show and there are females in season. It helps them not lose control when a bitch is in season, it masks the smell. I have also used Vick's on dog's noses to get them to look like they are lifting their lips when we are using them in movies. Vick's have been used in the show world a lot with no problems.


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

thanx for the helpful info


----------

